# Does anyone have an epson 7900/9900 and can help?



## LostboyTNT (Oct 10, 2011)

I've recently picked up an epson 7900 used, and it didn't come with ink cartridges, and I'm not sure of the functionality of it.

If I knew it was 100% good, I'd have no problem buying a set of ink for it, and being ready to roll, BUT if it has other issues, that may be expensive to repair, then I just wasted a huge chunk of $ on something I can't use.

Does anyone currently own a 7900/9900 and have a partially used set of ink I can borrow/have/buy inexpensively to test the printer?

it would greatly be appreciated.

Thanks much!
-Bill C


----------



## photoman2000 (Sep 27, 2012)

check with this company, you can get a full set of oem inks for about $160 bucks, i would do that first before using sub inks and wasting a lot. just do all your testing with regular inks, thats about the cheapest you will get for a full set of inks.
Cheap Epson Ink, Dye Sublimation Ink, Epson Printers, Free Shipping


----------



## LostboyTNT (Oct 10, 2011)

photoman2000 said:


> check with this company, you can get a full set of oem inks for about $160 bucks, i would do that first before using sub inks and wasting a lot. just do all your testing with regular inks, thats about the cheapest you will get for a full set of inks.
> Cheap Epson Ink, Dye Sublimation Ink, Epson Printers, Free Shipping


I checked, and it's not a full set, it's only 4 cartridges for $160, a full set is a lot more. (it takes 11)

thanks for the effort tho.


----------



## photoman2000 (Sep 27, 2012)

There is a Full set of 11 for $169 for the 9900


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

photoman2000 said:


> check with this company, you can get a full set of oem inks for about $160 bucks, i would do that first before using sub inks and wasting a lot. just do all your testing with regular inks, thats about the cheapest you will get for a full set of inks.
> Cheap Epson Ink, Dye Sublimation Ink, Epson Printers, Free Shipping


Photoman, have you ever used their dye sub inks?


----------



## LostboyTNT (Oct 10, 2011)

photoman2000 said:


> There is a Full set of 11 for $169 for the 9900


either I'm looking in the wrong section, or I'm missing something.. only thing I'm finding for around that price is the set of 4, and cheapest set of 11 I can find is well over $500..


----------



## photoman2000 (Sep 27, 2012)

Heyy there, yes i have been using there inks for quite a while and i really like them, they are suppose to be compatable to Sawgrass inks


----------



## LostboyTNT (Oct 10, 2011)

photoman2000 said:


> Heyy there, yes i have been using there inks for quite a while and i really like them, they are suppose to be compatable to Sawgrass inks


can you show me where they are on the website, or give me a part number or something? I can't find the full set, for the price you're saying..


----------



## photoman2000 (Sep 27, 2012)

Here you go!


----------



## LostboyTNT (Oct 10, 2011)

photoman2000 said:


> Here you go!


ah, just the ink... I'm looking for the cartridges themselves.

I'd be happy to buy the ink, (and even the cartridges) if I knew the printer worked, that's why I'm trying to see if anybody has a set I can borrow to test it.


----------



## photoman2000 (Sep 27, 2012)

go to this website, they have a complete set of refillable carts for 97.00
www.sign-in-china.com
i order from them all the time


----------



## LostboyTNT (Oct 10, 2011)

photoman2000 said:


> go to this website, they have a complete set of refillable carts for 97.00
> www.sign-in-china.com
> i order from them all the time


that's definitely a lot more reasonable. thank you.
if I can't find anyone to temporarily lend me a set, to test the printer, that's probably the best option.


----------



## photoman2000 (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes thats probably gonna be your best bet, i seriously doubt that you will find anyone willing to lend you a set of carts.
So when you buy the carts if they work thats a very good thing for u, if not then not much money wasted, a new set will give you the chance to do as much testing as you really need, you dont want to do all that with someone else's carts.


----------



## LostboyTNT (Oct 10, 2011)

well, it isn't just the expense of the cartridges themselves, between the set of cartridges, and a set of ink to fill it, It's a bit more expensive than I'd prefer to spend on something that I'm not even sure works to begin with. 
I suppose I could resell the cartridges full if for some reason it doesn't work, and get some of the money back, but if someone had either a 'starter set' or 'almost empty' set, and from the kindness of their heart (or for some money) wouldn't mind lending them to me, or selling them to me inexpensively, obviously it would be preferable to spending hundreds, just to find out if it works or not.
was worth a try.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

LostboyTNT said:


> well, it isn't just the expense of the cartridges themselves, between the set of cartridges, and a set of ink to fill it, It's a bit more expensive than I'd prefer to spend on something that I'm not even sure works to begin with.
> I suppose I could resell the cartridges full if for some reason it doesn't work, and get some of the money back, but if someone had either a 'starter set' or 'almost empty' set, and from the kindness of their heart (or for some money) wouldn't mind lending them to me, or selling them to me inexpensively, obviously it would be preferable to spending hundreds, just to find out if it works or not.
> was worth a try.


Just curious, how much did you drop on that used 7900?


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

Viper Graphics said:


> Just curious, how much did you drop on that used 7900?


Exactly. How many times have you seen similar post asking for advice after the fact? I would not even waste gas to drive around the block to pick up a printer that I was not able to confirm all nozzles are clear. The odds of a printer, especially one that once had dye sub inks in it, that has sat coming back to life are small at best.

With that said I would either toss the printer and take any loss as education or invest in the cartridges, running cleaning fluid through it a few times and try a nozzle check. If you get moisture through on the paper it may be worth buying ink and trying.


----------



## LostboyTNT (Oct 10, 2011)

Viper Graphics said:


> Just curious, how much did you drop on that used 7900?


practically nothing. didn't even have to pay postage.


----------



## LostboyTNT (Oct 10, 2011)

just an update to the story, I finally wound up getting a set of empty cartridges pretty inexpensively, and a full set of sublimation ink. (and a waste ink cart)

didn't take too much to get the printer going 100% with no clogged nozzles, and making oversized sublimation prints perfectly.

wound up trading it in perfect working condition for some other equipment, and the guy used it for about a week, then put a cover over it, and let it sit, for about a year.. needless to say a year, unused, with sublimation ink, I don't think he's gonna be able to clean it this time.


----------

